# I'm 5'9"and 176lbs.



## Shonen_Yo (Sep 8, 2006)

Does this sound like a good weight? I don't know how much is muscle, but I exercise quite a bit and I'm not fat. I don't run cause of asthma, but I do push-ups, arm curls and crunches everyday in sets of 3, then I relax and do one more set of push-ups.


----------



## Naitzmic (Apr 11, 2007)

http://www.halls.md/body-mass-index/av.htm


----------



## Shonen_Yo (Sep 8, 2006)

Naitzmic said:


> http://www.halls.md/body-mass-index/av.htm


I know, but it's not accurate when you exercise daily.


----------



## Failure (Feb 4, 2007)

That depends. Is your body toned or is it flab?


----------



## Shonen_Yo (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: re: I'm 5'9"and 176lbs.*



Failure said:


> That depends. Is your body toned or is it flab?


I would say toned, but I still have excess skin on my belly and arms, though I assume by "toned" you mean that my skin is suppose to be very tight.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

What's your waist size? One rule of thumb I've heard is that your waist should not exceed 1/2 of your height. You're 69 inches tall, so if your waist is 34.5" or less you're fine by that standard.

That measure gets rid of the bias that BMI has against those who are muscular. BMI is accurate for most people as most people are average. It's not at all accurate for those who are quite muscular and would define muscular athletes as obese, even though anybody looking at a guy with a small waist and a huge chest can clearly see he's not fat.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

sounds like a good weight to me (im jealous)


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

It sounds like a good weight for a muscular body of that size.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Shonen_Yo said:


> Does this sound like a good weight? I don't know how much is muscle, but I exercise quite a bit and I'm not fat. I don't run cause of asthma, but I do push-ups, arm curls and crunches everyday in sets of 3, then I relax and do one more set of push-ups.


Sounds like you're a pretty solid guy. How you appear can be another thing though. It partially depends on your frame.


----------



## Shonen_Yo (Sep 8, 2006)

Hey, thanks let me just get my talor measure and I'll tell you.


----------



## terrific81 (Apr 7, 2007)

hey i just did the math, im about 70 inches tall, my waist is 31 inches, and i weigh 170, and dont have much fat really.... so i dunno how big a 35 inch looks, maybe i just got a small waist?


----------



## Shonen_Yo (Sep 8, 2006)

terrific81 said:


> hey i just did the math, im about 70 inches tall, my waist is 31 inches, and i weigh 170, and dont have much fat really.... so i dunno how big a 35 inch looks, maybe i just got a small waist?


I'm guessing we would be about equal then.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm 5'5' and 145 

You could kick my *** LOL

hey tho like 10 of those pounds came from the lexapro tho! and i stopped working out like 6 months ago.


----------



## Shonen_Yo (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: re: I'm 5'9"and 176lbs.*



SilentProphet said:


> I'm 5'5' and 145
> 
> You could kick my *** LOL
> 
> hey tho like 10 of those pounds came from the lexapro tho! and i stopped working out like 6 months ago.


135lbs? Wow, how could be that low.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

i ahve a crazy fast metabolism and can pretty much eat whatever i want. I haven't been lifting for a few months but i did for years before. Was trying to bulk up! The meds helped with some bulking tho, atleast they did something, or it could have been the beer :lol I'm gonna start working out again tho. I miss it.


----------



## LonelyEnigma (Jan 7, 2007)

.....


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

Hmmm. I'm 5'8" and about 150 pounds at the moment. Then again I go to the gym on a regular basis...


----------



## Shonen_Yo (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: re: I'm 5'9"and 176lbs.*



Lonelyheart25 said:


> Whatever you do, do NOT use the BMI. The BMI is completely inaccurate. It does not account for muscle mass so, for example, a 6', 225lbs running back would be considered obese even if he had 6% body fat. On the other hand 6' 145lbs couch potato would be consider "normal" even if he had 25% body fat. I really do not understand why society and even doctors still use this dated method.
> 
> The best way to find out whether or not your body weight is healthy is to find out what your percent body fat is. There are a number of way this can be done (I can elaborate if you need more information). My current body fat percent is 7.5%.
> 
> ...


Oh, please do! I would much appreciate it :fall


----------



## LonelyEnigma (Jan 7, 2007)

....


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: re: I'm 5'9"and 176lbs.*



Lonelyheart25 said:


> *1.) Bioelectric Impedance Analysis (BIA)*
> A special scale (which can be found at hospitals/medical offices) sends a weak electrical signal through one's body. You stand on the scale and then place your hands on sensors. The sensors measure the amount of resistance the electrical signal faces. Muscles stores more water than fat; as a result, the current faces less resistance when an individual has a greater amount of muscle mass. The scale uses your weight and the amount of resistance though your fat/muscle to calculate your percent body fat.
> 
> *2.) Calipers (Pinch test)*
> ...


Yeah I have one of the pincher testers and I suck at it, lol.


----------



## Shonen_Yo (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: re: I'm 5'9"and 176lbs.*



Lonelyheart25 said:


> *1.) Bioelectric Impedance Analysis (BIA)*
> A special scale (which can be found at hospitals/medical offices) sends a weak electrical signal through one's body. You stand on the scale and then place your hands on sensors. The sensors measure the amount of resistance the electrical signal faces. Muscles stores more water than fat; as a result, the current faces less resistance when an individual has a greater amount of muscle mass. The scale uses your weight and the amount of resistance though your fat/muscle to calculate your percent body fat.
> 
> *2.) Calipers (Pinch test)*
> ...


I suppose I'll just buy one of those machines.


----------



## LonelyEnigma (Jan 7, 2007)

......


----------



## Shonen_Yo (Sep 8, 2006)

I did ask once, but they only gave me my bmi they didn't use a fat calculation.


----------



## Shonen_Yo (Sep 8, 2006)

35 inches not holding it in :fall . Oh well, I've stepped up my workout recently and gained a lo of weight recently


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

My waist is currently 32", I'm about 5 foot 10, 173.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

My waist is also 32"

But i'm 5'5" 155


----------



## hurricane-nut (Oct 22, 2004)

I'm 5'5". According to those "healthy weight" charts, I'm supposed to way 144 pounds or less. I've measured myself and there's no way I could EVER weigh less than 155 without my ribs sticking out of my skin! Those weight charts are a load of crap!

I think they are responsible for most supposed reports of obesity in this country, and the reason that obesity is supposedly an epidemic. The only thing you should judge your weight on is how much flab you have or how toned you are.

I am currently at 163 pounds and feel I could lose a little bit more, but not much. Mostly it's toning my loose skin after losing weight so fast when I was sick.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: I'm 5'9"and 176lbs.*



hurricane-nut said:


> I'm 5'5". According to those "healthy weight" charts, I'm supposed to way 144 pounds or less. I've measured myself and there's no way I could EVER weigh less than 155 without my ribs sticking out of my skin! Those weight charts are a load of crap!
> 
> I think they are responsible for most supposed reports of obesity in this country, and the reason that obesity is supposedly an epidemic. The only thing you should judge your weight on is how much flab you have or how toned you are.


Yeah, it definitely does depend on how you define overweight & obese. I suspect that to produce the most sensational numbers that get maximum news coverage some may come up with measures that overstate the true rate of obesity in America. Though, anybody can look around and see that there are quite a few extra-wide Americans & not nearly so many scrawny ones.

To make their point in various issues certain special interest groups will come up with definitions that are rather ridiculous. For example, I remember once many years ago when I was "homeless" according to the definition of one organization. A college student living with parents was "homeless" under their definition as they neither owned nor rented. I thought the walls and roof surrounding me was a house, but apparently I was mistaken. :lol


----------

